# 0 for 1



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Saw a few pods around on Saturday and put a 150 lber in the air but hook didn't stick. They were right where they were supposed to be on my June numbers. Good sign for the summer. Some big fish mixed in.


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

That's great news! Congrats on the jump. I hope to be able to put one in the air in a few weeks.


----------



## dpeterson (May 3, 2007)

*A jump is better*

than what we had the weekend of the 13-15th. We were told by a local of a tarpon jumping so went to that area and trolled around (with troll motor) but never marked anything or saw any airborne action. With the current and wind the t.m. would pop the circuit brkr so we came in. Way to go on the jump. Next trip we will find them.


----------



## CrazyYak (Mar 16, 2005)

Same here last week, 0-1 in Perdio Key Florida. Followed a small pod in the kayak just 200 yards from the beach, one finally took a casted lure. I arrived too early for Tarpon season, will be planning the trip differently next year!


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

CrazyYak said:


> Same here last week, 0-1 in Perdio Key Florida. Followed a small pod in the kayak just 200 yards from the beach, one finally took a casted lure. I arrived too early for Tarpon season, will be planning the trip differently next year!


If that was last week - me thinks you were too late !


----------



## CrazyYak (Mar 16, 2005)

Scott said:


> If that was last week - me thinks you were too late !


This location is about 2 miles east of the Alabama border. I chatted with one of the locals fishing the same location and he advised to come back in July/August. Being a family vacation I didn't have any input on the timing of the trip. It would be nice to plan a return fishing trip.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

CrazyYak said:


> This location is about 2 miles east of the Alabama border. I chatted with one of the locals fishing the same location and he advised to come back in July/August. Being a family vacation I didn't have any input on the timing of the trip. It would be nice to plan a return fishing trip.


Guess I didn't know where Perdio was - thought it was in the Keys. My bad.


----------



## CrazyYak (Mar 16, 2005)

Would have rather been in the Keys. The recent flooding has caused the water to be tea-stained. Actually the water was nicer in Corpus when I was down a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Capt.Cook (May 27, 2004)

We (my boy and I) jumped one yesterday evening. 1st line in the water was a big bull red, second line we had a 4 fter in the air, two jumps and got it on video. We had several fish roll right by the boat but just the one jumper.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

What are you guys using for bait? Mullet or **** pops ect?


----------



## Bob Haley (Sep 28, 2006)

*Where at?*

Galveston, POC, PA or further South?


----------



## shotman (Dec 10, 2012)

*Jump*

Just got back from Key West. Got to leader one Tarpon on half day trip. One hour of fight time. Lot of fun. Look out POC, here I come.


----------

